# Type most likely to believe in Conspiracy Theories



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

Is it Ni-users? 

I honestly scoff at any sort of paranoid, delusional conspiracy theory. I either find them stupid, or just unimportant. Don't think I've ever believed in one tbh. Shit happens.


----------



## Bardo (Dec 4, 2012)

cudibloop said:


> Is it Ni-users?
> 
> I honestly scoff at any sort of paranoid, delusional conspiracy theory. I either find them stupid, or just unimportant. Don't think I've ever believed in one tbh. Shit happens.



INFJs and ENTPs



Do you know what a conspiracy theory is?


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

I don't know many that subscribe to conspiracy theories. I know one ENFP that can be pretty fanatic (won't get into the gory details), but this is mainly due to her bizarre upbringing, career and friend choices, and -of course- drugs.


----------



## I Kant (Jan 19, 2013)

cudibloop said:


> Is it Ni-users?
> 
> I honestly scoff at any sort of paranoid, delusional conspiracy theory. I either find them stupid, or just unimportant. Don't think I've ever believed in one tbh. Shit happens.


Scoffing is not the mark of intelligence or maturity. 

The theories may be lackluster, but arguably so are many people.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

cudibloop said:


> Is it Ni-users?
> 
> I honestly scoff at any sort of paranoid, delusional conspiracy theory. I either find them stupid, or just unimportant. Don't think I've ever believed in one tbh. Shit happens.


I believe that every type of theory, regardless of what it promotes, has validity. Sure, conspiracy theories might seem irrational, but they come from somewhere, right? I think anyone specifically is prone to believing in conspiracy theories more than others, though; like other "what type is most likely to..." threads, I don't think that this is related to type.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

INFP reporting in. 

I've been reading different conspiracy forums (GLP and Icke) for about 13 years. I love reading different *possibilities* about what information "appears" to be in front of me. For me, it's very interesting, somewhat exciting. 

I'm not sure what *functions* (?) I have that make me so curious about what other people might not be interested in, but I'll tell you this ----> my desire to investigate_ alternative sources for information_ _*sure does*_ bump up against some _opposite function_ that other people have and it seems to make them mad and want to call me names. :laughing:


----------



## LittleOrange (Feb 11, 2012)

ENFJs


----------



## themonocle (Feb 18, 2013)

They don't interest me. Folklore, myth, archetypes... those interest me. I knew an ENFJ that was way off into them. I tend to cringe at the idea of them intellectually. BUT, whatever floats your boat. You could look at it as a waste of time, but you never know what might lead you to some strange insight. Or maybe it's a gateway subject that leads to something a little more critical thinking like in nature.


----------



## Eos_Machai (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm sure Ni (INFJ & INTJ) and Ne-doms (ENTP & ENFP) are all much more inclined to conspiracy thinking than others.


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

Eos_Machai said:


> I'm sure Ni (INFJ & INTJ) and Ne-doms (ENTP & ENFP) are all much more inclined to conspiracy thinking than others.


I think my Ne makes my intuition kind of "shallow". I never really dwell on one thing THAT deeply, I'll give deep thought into somethig briefly and then quickly move on. Ni-doms are more focused in their intuition which is why some can really enjoy delving into these conspiracy things.


----------



## daringcherry (Apr 23, 2013)

I know an INFP who believes in some sort of conspiracy theories. Yeah, she's the only conspiracy believer that I know.


----------



## TrailMix (Apr 27, 2011)

The INTPs like to come up with them for fun and see what happens.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l see it more like dom Ni or aux Ni have an interest where as tert Ni or inferior users can develop an unhealthy obsession or belief without much logical examination.

l also haven't been prone to paranoid or conspiracy based thinking as an Ne user lol, but we do like to make up theories for fun. l think seeing endless possibilities is what prevents us from believing them xD

An example of this actually, is when l've thrown out a really far out idea that l knew some people around me might latch onto. 

Granted, they weren't totally off the mark ideas and may have had some legitimacy, but even though l can think of them l just can't bring myself to dig into one theory as far as the people l threw it out to chew over will. So l've inspired fear and paranoia in people and have slept soundly that night lol.


----------



## Meepinator (Mar 17, 2013)

LittleOrange said:


> ENFJs


Guilty. 

Well, at least I find them interesting.


----------



## Dr.Horrible (Jul 12, 2012)

Bardo said:


> INFJs and ENTPs
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what a conspiracy theory is?


As an INFJ I object completely. INTJ is more likely(most libertarians who conspiracy theorize are INTJ)


----------



## wanderingskitzo (Mar 31, 2013)

daringcherry said:


> I know an INFP who believes in some sort of conspiracy theories. Yeah, she's the only conspiracy believer that I know.


I too believe in many of them


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

INFJs are more likely to believe in these theories, especially INFJs that are in the middle of a ni-ti loop.

Ni finds patterns, and or makes up patterns and connections in order to satisfying the ti that craves order inside. 

This is typically why loops aren't good. However, I can say I've never been one for conspiracy theories, mainly because I find them odd, as well. I can't lie and say I don't find some of the things interesting, but I think it just comes into conflict with my 9w1 So/Sp. I don't want to hear that the government is the cause of everything. xD

Yet, that's more out of the fact that part of me wants to remain naive.


----------



## I destroy life (Apr 7, 2013)

INTJ here, what you mean by conspiracy theories. Give me some examples.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Depends on what can actually be defined as a conspiracy theory like @I destroy life is asking, but for the most part, this is kind of a poorly adapted intuition thing, of the Ni flavor (I doubt anything is really a conspiracy to someone with very dominant intuition, even if they toy around with conspiracy theories, they probably always have some hunch that transcends conspiracy and just objectively explains the occurrence through a metaphysical lens - in the grip of the inferior, they may start having conspiratorial ideas, but these will probably be related to sensation/here-now stuff, like "I swear someone is trying to secretly spy on me" or something and not really related to wacky intuition, like "Disney movies have satanic influences" or whatever).


----------



## I destroy life (Apr 7, 2013)

Is it like ancient alien theories or human population control with sterilization or 9/11 was done by USA government.

#1 possible. Humans could have done it and the drawing could have been the first Sci-Fi stories. But obviously some native Amerindian stories are troublesome because they actually talked about Nuclear bombs and their effects. Kind of hard to disprove that. I haven't read much about it but when I found that I was just doing a search for a school project that was related to the Hopis.

#2 I don't think it would be a conspirational theory, we are doing it.
#3 Unlikely but they did that really well. Planes on the top and explosives at the bottom was ingeniously done by the terrorists.


----------

